# Do we have a Northeast rep?



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

If so could someone tell me who it is?

If not, I would be interested in taking up this post.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ooops missed this... :-/

Sim,

email me on [email protected] and we can "talk"... 

Mark


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Nutts,

Cheers you have mail.

Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sim

with the ttoc domain being down, can you email me on [email protected]

Cheers

Mark



> Nutts,
> 
> Cheers you have mail.
> 
> Mark


----------

